# pheasant puppy question



## beretta1201 (Oct 19, 2009)

hello everyone. i have a quick question. i recently had my lab retriever (awesome pheasant hunter) bread. she will be expecting pups in under sixty days. my question is how do i get rid of them? is there an place online to post a classified ad or... thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

There Is a classified section on this website. A good one.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

beretta1201 said:


> hello everyone. i have a quick question. i recently had my lab retriever (awesome pheasant hunter) bread. she will be expecting pups in under sixty days. my question is how do i get rid of them? is there an place online to post a classified ad or... thanks in advance for the help


Maybe you should have thought about that beforehand.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Post flyers at the stores in town. Don't expect to get much as far as money goes and you should get rid of them pretty quick.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you have ofa and cerf clearances on your female? Why would you breed if you had no plans for the litter?


----------

